# 17 Mach IV



## Nunk (Oct 17, 2004)

Tell me what you know about this caliber. I would be using 25gr hp's. I'd like it to be my primary fox and yote calling gun. Thanks!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I cant add any more than this link! 
*Good Luck, Great Choice!*
http://www.sinclairintl.com/newsletters/99b7.html


----------



## Nunk (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks bub. I have seen that link and it makes me think I'd be nuts to not get it!! LOL!! Sounds terrific!! Appreciate it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Um, isnt the Mach IV the .22lr necked down to a .17? or am i thinking of a different round?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you are thinking of the .17 hmr mach 2, trooper.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ahh, thats it. Your right. i ws thinking of the HMR clone.

So whats the scoop on this new cartridge?


----------

